# why do my fish keep dying?



## studentlife (Jan 23, 2007)

hello

I've had a tank with just your normal goldfish for around a year. There were a few teething problems, some down to the centre not informing me on how to take care of the fish properly. But now i am sure i have got it right.

Half water change every 2 weeks
filter change every 6 weeks (biological filter)
feed the fish once day
the tank has the air pump

but somehow my fish have managed to get an infection. I havent introduced any new fish into the tank for about half a year. At the begining of December one of my fish had an infection. I treated the water with Furlanol, he seemed to get better but unforturnately died a week later

Now one of my other fish seems to have developed the same problem. Its like a growth the scales come away and looks like its going to explode. I have put the treatment back into the water, he seems fine in himself his behaviour hasn't changed but there is obviously something wrong. 

i could really do with some advice i dont want to keep killing my fish

thank you


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well the most important thing, how big is the tank???


----------



## studentlife (Jan 23, 2007)

its a 35 liter tank with three goldfish i did have 4 but one died, average size of the fish is around 7cm


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ah, theres the problem THE TANK IS WAY TO SMALL!! 2 goldfish need at least 114 liters of water with double filtration. And thats only for 2 goldfish. YOu either need to upgrade or find someone who can take care of those goldfish with a pond or something


----------



## studentlife (Jan 23, 2007)

really, the store told me it was fine to have more. its aorund a 10 gallon tank, and you think that i need a 35-40 gallon tank for 3 small goldfish?

i gave the store a call and they said it could be something to do with ammonia could this be right?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

yes they are right about ammonia, but wrong about 10 gallon is enough for goldfish, you shouldnt depend on your lfs staff since there there to make money. On forums, were here to help you but everyone makes mistakes. Do you think you could upgrade your tank?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome.:wave:

I'd change water change schedule to daily judging by how you got 3 goldfish in a 10 gallons. Then get a test kit and see if your ammonia and nitrites are at detectable level. Check the nitrates and make sure it doesn't exceed 40 ppm which is toxic to the fish.


----------



## studentlife (Jan 23, 2007)

no chance i can upgrade, as there is nowhere for me to put a tank of that size.

update on the fish, the growth has gone, not sure if its fallen off or something and he seems to be swimming funny, he points down towards the the bottom of the tank and tries to swim but doesnt really get anywhere. although its getting better now

il take you advice and change the water more often

thank you


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

do you know anyone who has a pond? you could give the goldfish away. Your new symptom seems like your fish has a swim bladder problem. When you feed your fish make sure you soak the food in water before you add to your tank. Never feed goldfish food that floats.


----------



## studentlife (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,

I feed my goldfish 'aquarian' goldfish flake food, will i still need to soak this? It doesn't stay on the surface long because of the filter and bubble action.

I have been searching for a bigger tank, have you heard of a make called hailea? There's a model FA400-2, 72 litres, would this be more suitable? As you can tell I'm quite a novice and do not know the difference between the underwater filter and biological filter  If this tank would make it a lot better for my fish I could upgrade to this, it would be almost double the size, any thoughts?


----------

